# .



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Oilslick conditions, the squire are beautiful looking fish. Well done.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tony

Nice to read a report at one of my old stamping grounds, and to see Horseshoe so empty shows the benefit of midweek.

I think the western side of Bird and Goat Islands [SE of Peel] would be great on a yak with the reef bottom, some good fish there at night.

How long to paddle across the bay from launching?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice report and pics


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

That was quite a trip, Tony! But hey, didn't I tell you you only have to paddle about a k to get a decent squire off Scarborough?? Only joking of course....well done, good effort, good fish. I wish I could have been there - it must have been a great day. How were the muscles feeling this morning?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Tony my local tackleshop guy was telling me this morning about "some guy" on a kayak at Peel yesterday that must have been you. He said there were a lot of mackerel around unfortunately all about 40cm shame you didnt get on to any. It sounds like it was great time, I havent been sure about paddling that far although I have paddled for well over five hours, you have given me the confidence to give the bay islands a go on a good day.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Sounds like a great trip mate. well done. beautiful piccies too


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

That was quite a paddle, I'd say around 18 kilometres all in (according to google earth). Well done for that alone.

There is a good spot at Peel that consisentally produces good quantities of snapper - maybe next time I'll share that with you.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Great report Tony! Sounds like a great trip. Ive paddled from Straddie to Peel, about an hour each way but its certainly closer than your trip.

Do you have a shark shield?

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That's some great water ya paddling Tony, love the channel marker pic


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yaker

Can you give me any info on the tide time differences between Peel and the Brisbane Bar tide time that I have.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one Tony, any trip that produces a keeper squire is a good one, I'd love to do that paddle some time, especially once I get the scupper on the water, and I'd like to pack some camping gear and make an over nighter of it too.


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

haha! good work mate... that would have taken some time... and determination to reach peel... at least you got a few squire... i still havent got one on a lure  ahhh well the day will come soon 

troy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Can you give me any info on the tide time differences between Peel and the Brisbane Bar tide time that I have.


Peel Is is HW + 10mins LW + 17mins


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for that Dodge. Not much time difference at all!!!


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey bloke 
You made me home sick that area use to be my stomping ground in a tiny now i live in Hevery Bay and am just getting started in the Kayaks i might have make a trip home one day for that Moreton Bay exp. I miss it alot. tight lines. Cheers Kris


----------

